
Fake documents could spur an AI arms race - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90230758/fake-documents-could-spur-an-ai-arms-race
======
djohnston
for some of these documents it seems like it would be easier to just contact
the relevant agency and see if the claim checks out on their end

~~~
OisinMoran
Hi! Oisín here from Inscribe.

That is a great point and one we are actively considering.

Contacting the relevant agency is not always possible, and in the cases where
it is possible response times can be incredibly slow and usually requires the
express permission from the customer to contact each agency.

We are solving this problem by validating the customer's documents
immediately, thus enabling faster turnaround times, and the technology we have
developed to do this can detect fraud that is undetectable to the human eye.

